# Archi intérieure SketchUp like iPad



## 2505 (9 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous. 

Afin de pouvoir définitivement me passer de mon MBP au profit de mon iPad Pro je cherche toujours en vain une application me permettant de faire des plans d'architecture intérieure et de la modélisation 3D comme avec SketchUp pour me permettre de pouvoir présenter mes planches de projet à mes clients. 

Je n'utilise mon MBP plus que pour cet usage...

Les applications disponibles sur iPad ne permettent pas un rendu correct. ( Architouch3D ) ou ne sont  pas  assez Pro et ne permettent pas de dessiniez des détails comme sur SketchUp. 

Faute d'application équivalente si toutefois vous êtes dans la même situation que moi je suis preneur de vos astuces et conseils. 
Merci de vos retours


----------



## USB09 (9 Juillet 2017)

Il y a Graphic pour le dessin ( avec une bibliothèque pour le graphique )
Pour le rendu il y a magic plan. 
Voilà , il y a certainement d'autre.


----------



## 2505 (9 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Il y a Graphic pour le dessin ( avec une bibliothèque pour le graphique )
> Pour le rendu il y a magic plan.
> Voilà , il y a certainement d'autre.



Merci je vais tester


----------



## USB09 (19 Juillet 2017)

J'ai aussi trouvé ceci, c'est plus complet et semble dédier 
Archisketch, Sketch and Doodle to Scale par Open Screen Limited
https://appsto.re/fr/hj6oR.i


----------



## 2505 (19 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> J'ai aussi trouvé ceci, c'est plus complet et semble dédier
> Archisketch, Sketch and Doodle to Scale par Open Screen Limited
> https://appsto.re/fr/hj6oR.i



Super merci beaucoup pour tes recherches. 
C’est pas mal mais j’aurai besoin d’une seule application comme SketchUp qui permet de réaliser un plan 2D coté et également un plan 3D art de lui appliquer un moteur de rendu  réaliste 3D. 
Je ne perds pas espoir [emoji4]

Merci encore


----------



## USB09 (22 Juillet 2017)

Hélas, n'étant pas architecte moi même , je ne peux te conseiller convenablement.


----------

